# 128mb Compact Flash Card?



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

My Coolpix 990 has an "official" maximum capacity of 128Mb but I'm having a problem finding a UK supplier of Sandisk or Lexar cards in such a small size. My Jessops card has gone tits up and I thought I had a spare ..................... I do, a Nikon 16Mb.









I can get them from Hong Kong via ePray but I don't do Paypal.

Is there any where in the UK that still has quality CF cards in 128Mb?

Google hasn't been much help, most of those that advertise them show them out of stock.

Thanks lads.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Stan said:


> My Coolpix 990 has an "official" maximum capacity of 128Mb but I'm having a problem finding a UK supplier of Sandisk or Lexar cards in such a small size. My Jessops card has gone tits up and I thought I had a spare ..................... I do, a Nikon 16Mb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stan

Try this www.expansys.com/d_storage.asp

Â£7.45 incl VAT for 128mb CF card. Sounds good to me and it shows 11 in stock.

Robert.


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

I was going to offer Stan an old 32MB CF card (I've moved over to SD) but at those prices it looks like it is not worth posting









-- Tim


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks to everyone who pm'ed me and posted ideas. There were a couple of 128s I didn't see on ebay and I did find some no name cards from some sellers from googling.

What did shock me is the price some people charge for postage on a CF, how about Â£7? Not to be outdone one charges a tenner.







That's a disgrace.









It seems that some of the cards from the far east that claim to be Sandisk are fakes.







Yep, they even fake CF cards.









The good news is that even though Nikon only tested the 990 up to 160Mb, people have safely used 256Mb cards in it.

Oh, some of the cards for sale on ebay are "refurbished, what's that supposed to mean?

I looked at Jessops and it wants Â£19.99 plus postage for a 256Mb own brand.









Buying memory cards isn't as straight forward as it might be, so I'll stick with Sandisk or Lexar from the UK to be safe.


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi Stan Try Morgan Computers.

Tom


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Tom. 

One of the best I've seen is a 256Mb CF card for Â£7.89 post included.









It's a Kingston with lifetime guarantee and should compare well with the likes of Crucial.

Take a look at w2w.com.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

As an aside, I was playing with the 990 last night, just with the ISO settings and things.

I wanged the ISO up to 400 and found a stuck/ dead pixel on the LCD (not the CCD, it didn't show on the pictures). Just about the same time the bloody batteries died so I got the mains adaptor out and ran it on that.

I went back to ISO 100 and the dodgy pixel became less evident but got brighter when I moved back to 400.

Getting bogged down in other things I put the camera back in the bag still turned on for about an hour.









When I came to pack it away, realising it was still plugged in and turned on, I noticed that the dodgy pixel had disappeared.









Went to bed, but I thought I'd check to see if the broken pixel had re-appeared when I got up.

The LCD was perfect even at 400ISO.

Very odd.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Stan said:


> My Coolpix 990 has an "official" maximum capacity of 128Mb but I'm having a problem finding a UK supplier of Sandisk or Lexar cards in such a small size. My Jessops card has gone tits up and I thought I had a spare ..................... I do, a Nikon 16Mb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try www.ebuyer.com


----------

